# durango



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

my kid wants a durango, and she has about 9 - 10K to spend. i guess the early 2000 models would fall into this range. i know, gas guzzler. but around here, everyone drives these escalaide tanks, so it is more for defense.

would anyone know if there were "problem" years with these vehicles?

i will keep away from the tow package deal, the rear end ratio on those are tough on gas mileage.

anyhoo, tanks a bunch


----------



## Mullet Man (Oct 9, 2005)

Make sure to check the VIN at the dealer for recalls. I think a ball joint recall was issued.

Some had poor transmissions.
Front ends always seem to need repair and wheel bearings don't last.

Otherwise, good SUV.


----------



## Millsy (Feb 4, 2005)

We have a 2004 Durango. I personally love the thing. I took it for a 2626km (815mile) long trip from Alberta to Victoria BC and back. It was GREAT in the mountains, almost never going above 2500 RPM Fuel mileage was about 22-23MPG in the mountains on regular too. So I wasn't complaining. 

Gas was the cheapest thing about the trip (5 days out, 2 days back) 

Did a little off-roading while in the mountains too, got to see a lot of things I've never been to in BC because of it. The 4WD lock really gets you out of some tough spots.


Btw, this is the 5.7L Hemi (350hp) version.


----------



## Monterey Jack (Dec 10, 2005)

Ball joint recalls, PITA to replace water pumps (I have a dakota. Same vehicle basically) due to a special tool is needed to get teh fan clutch off, problem with electrolysis in the coolent which EATS heater cores (had 5 in the last 3 yrs and I change coolent every 24K miles. Now I have to change it every 6 months to save taking the dash out to fix teh core) and this is for 98-99 ones, black front bumper paint peels off. Also reports of "check engine" and airbag warning light turning on for no reason. Computer reader doesnt get any codes.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's a free website you can check recalls and TSBs.

http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/problems/recalls/recallsearch.cfm


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Dodge = crap! 

Imo of course.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

> Dodge = crap!
> 
> Imo of course.


yea but my 2000 gm trailblazer was ready to get some lighter fluid.
3 times towed to the dealer, when it got to the teens and below, the gas pump in the tank would freeze. so as someone cranked over the motor, you needed a rubber mallet to rap the under belly of the tank.....finally bast chevy fixed it, no doubt they milked gm for some hefty warrantee bills.


----------



## MickeyFouse (Feb 7, 2009)

Dodge Durango is the most incredibly comfortable 4 wheel drive vehicle I have ever been in. Not only is it my favorite body style for the durango, it's awesome fun in big mud holes.
____________________________
chevrolet car partsis great forever


----------

